# Wbif?



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Since at least Friday evening, WBIF has been a friendly, quiet, black screen on my receiver. I tried deleting and rescanning, only to get the same black screen. My receiver doesn't say it's scrambled, and the other channels on that TP come in fine. What do you see?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It doesn't look good for Devil Ray fans. On that same transponder with the same PIDs, they're now showing Equity stablemate KUWF, the Univision affiliate of Wichita Falls TX.

That's sad. WBIF had some unique programming but KUWF looks identical to a half-dozen other Univision affiliates on G10R. Better luck next time.


----------

